# Having Problems Installing php5-curl on FreeBSD 7.1



## stoynev (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello Folks, I am Having problems installing php5-curl on FreeBSD 7.1 via ports:

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


```
php5-curl: /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
[root@mesto ~]# cd /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
[root@mesto /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl]# ls -la
total 10
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  100     512 Sep  9 16:53 .
drwxr-xr-x  127 100   100    2560 Sep  7 13:29 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   309 Mar  6  2009 Makefile
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel   512 Sep  9 16:53 work
[root@mesto /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl]# make
===>  Building for php5-curl-5.3.3_1
/bin/sh /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl -
DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/include -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/main -
I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -
I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -
fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -c /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c -o interface.lo
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/include -
I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/main -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl -I/usr/local/include/php -
I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -
I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -c /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-
5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/interface.o
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c:319: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_write':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c:930: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_progress':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c:1006: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_read':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c:1080: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_write_header':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.3/ext/curl/interface.c:1157: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2010)

Builds fine here. Make sure your ports tree AND your installed ports are up to date, that you have no weird things like special build flags in /etc/make.conf, run [cmd=]make clean distclean[/cmd] in the port directory and try again.


----------



## stoynev (Sep 12, 2010)

Everything is fine now, I did: 
[CMD="portupgrade -r php5\*"]portupgrade -r php5\*[/CMD]

and everything is working and curl module is installed too.

Thanks.


----------

